# New to DH, Need help with frame size



## Hobbs305 (Oct 22, 2011)

First off, I've been riding since 11/11 and still new to the entire sport. 

I have a 2012 Trek EX 8 that I love riding. Climbs well and descends great on the single tracks / fire roads that I ride. However, I'm getting the itch to ride more downhill and was thinking about getting a downhill specific bike (another reason to buy another bike).

I've been looking at the Trek Session 8 and Giant Glory 1. However, I have not found a bike store that carrys it in stock for me test ride / demo. I'm 6'00 and 215 lbs. I've been recommended to get a large frame from store, but I've read where guys 6'00" were riding medium size frames which fit them well.

I'm primarily looking at used bikes, unless I get a great deal from my LBS.

Anyone have any idea, comments, suggestions? Any advise would be appreicated. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Pulled this thread, have a read:

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/dh-bike-sizing-751952.html


----------



## staikeinthahood (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm 5'8" on a medium Session 8. I have a friend on a medium Session as well and he's 5'11". They don't have the longest cockpits, I would say that you should be looking at a Large.


----------



## cowpatchman6 (Jun 27, 2009)

My riding buddy just got a medium 2011 Glory 01, I tried it out ( I'm 6ft and at 195lbs) and I found the top tube a bit too short, the large would just suit you fine in case you go the Glory path. As for the Session, same case, I'd go large.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm just over 6' and ride a XL, 19", 88. I think a large would work as well, but I'd be hitting my knees on the bars of a medium. These frames are smaller than your typical sizing in other disciplines.

MTBP


----------



## Hobbs305 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. So it appears a L size frame is what I would need.

MTB Pilot - how do you like the XL frame? My EX 8 is a 19.5", so now you have we wondering if a XL frame is a possibility.

Are there other bikes people would recommend other that the Trek Session and Giant Glory? This would be my first DH bike.

Thanks all!


----------

